Ask HN: What tools have you/your team adopted since working remotely? - mavsman
======
secfirstmd
Cisco Umbrella. Tried it on a small scale as a test and have been very
impressed by it. Cheap, quickly deployed (especially remotely), cuts down on a
chunk of stuff. Impressed so far. Also Automox, same sort of thing. Cheap,
easily deployed and cuts down on another attack vector. Also Crowdstrike, not
so cheap but still easy to setup and manage.

Mobile phones continue to be a bit of a management issue though, I still feel
there is a lot more work the sector needs to do to solve BYOD style stuff.

------
codemusings
Discord believe it or not. When it became clear that we all had to work from
home we evaluated a bunch of web conferencing tools that needed to work on
Windows, macOS & Linux. And the one tool that worked right out of the gate
with screen sharing and decent audio quality was Discord. Everything else was
flawed in some aspects.

